# Adobe Bridge



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Just curious how many people regularly use Adobe Bridge?
I'm running a CS5 suite and rarely use Bridge except to find photos etc.
Those that use it, do you find it valuable in your workflow?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

We use it all the time as a photo browser.

Have a few commercial clients who prefer electronic proofs so we use Bridge to put together a PDF slideshow that gets FTP'd to their servers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I use it all the time to find photos and images when importing into Indesign... drag and drop, doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I've used bridge exactly once since I started using lightroom since I catalog everything there now. When I do need to open something in photoshop I usually round trip from LR directly (like for soft proofs, etc).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Agreed. I never use the bridge for LR related work. As I stated previously though, it is great for Indesign integration.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep makes sense, I do this stuff almost exclusively for photography.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah it's good for browsing photos in conjunction with indesign, and synchronizing CS colour settings. It does other stuff but who has the time to figure it out and integrate it into their workflow.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Never*. That's what happens when you're self-taught in Photoshop, InDesign, etc. Lots of features undiscovered or under-utilized.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

I've never used it much beyond synchronizing the Adobe CS colour settings. It's got some neat features as file browser and as was mentioned previously, it has nice integration with InDesign. I have used the Batch Rename function on occasion.
There are many features which I was unaware of until I had to teach about it in my Adobe Creative Suite for Print class.


----------

